# Code Clean - Surface Prep and Carnauba Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Step One - Surface Prep 250 ml
And
Step Two - Premier 40% Carnauba Wax 500 ml

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

*
Step One - Surface Prep 250 ml*
CödeClean, having worked with a number of professional car valeters understand what is required before applying a quality wax to your car. To that end, we have developed our surface prep. This is a concentrated easy-to-use product, that has excellent cleansing properties to remove oil, grease, atmospheric dirt left by acid rain, algae, soot and bird droppings. Step One also removes all the old wax and polish where stains tend to be embedded and to further prepare the vehicles surface for Step Two.

*Step Two - Premier 40% Carnauba Wax 500 ml*
The number one product in any car care system is a high quality finishing wax. CödeClean are well aware of this and have developed a unique blend of 40% Carnauba wax blended with high quality UV filters and synthetic resins to produce a product that will not only shine your car but protect it at the same time. This product will surpass your expectations, unlike many of the more established brands on the market that make excessive claims that simply do not work in the real world. You will be amazed, not only, at the depth of the shine but also how long it lasts.

A deep gloss finish which protects and enhances.
Easy on Easy off formulation.
Use on all external surfaces.
Removes residues on insects and bird lime.
No dusting problems.
No white residues on trims and bumpers.

Being an "easy on - easy off"� product it is effortless to apply and remove. It contains no chalky fillers or harsh abrasives and just one application will normally produce a high gloss shine on most paint types, including modern water-based and metallic finishes. Simply apply and gently buff to a high gloss shine. CödeClean have developed this wax to work in most weather conditions be it hot sunshine, cold weather, it can even be used in light rain. The product has been tried on cars with a surface temperature as hot as 65°C with no adverse effects. As it does not contain any fillers it will not leave white marks or dust on the paintwork, glass, plastic or rubber trims. For a deeper, longer-lasting shine, we recommend applying every twelve to fourteen weeks to protect your investment.
*
WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
Red SEAT Ibiza

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

I guess this will be a review of two halves.

What I thought of Step 1:
I thought Step 1 was different. I almost reached for my normal shampoo till I remembered the instructions on this product. 50ml in to 5L and wash as normal. It was different to a shampoo, not as lubricated as I like but I went with it anyway.

Once all was said and done, I was happy enough I had a clean car and I dried it in preparation for the wax layer.

Not 100% this product would be required, it's a bit of a deviation from the norm in terms of surface preparation but I'm willing to go with it as it's a system. Plus it's only £4.80 for 250ml which would give you enough for 5 applications.
*
ON TO THE WAX!*
I guess this is the product that most people want to know about, us on DW are a bit fond of our LSP's and generally playing about with different brands etc.

The wax really was easy on and easy off, seriously. Being a liquid wax I applied with a microfibre applicator.
The product itself spread well and covered a good area of the panel. I allowed to haze as instructions and done one panel at a time. Seemed to buff of easy also, leaving behind a nice look. Was quite a wet looking wax, see for yourself.

Before:





After:









Beadage:





*PROS*
-Easy to use
-Good value for money
-Great waxed look

*CONS*
Didn't really feel there was any, it's a nice easy system to use.

Thanks to Code Clean for supplying the product.


----------

